# What is the best medical aid in South Africa for a young family?



## Amycc (Sep 2, 2014)

I have never posted to a forum before,but I read them all the time so here goes....

Any advice on the best medical aid packages in South Africa for a young family. We have a 6 month old son and it is his cover we are most concerned with.

Does anyone have any experience themselves with a good provider?


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

Amycc said:


> I have never posted to a forum before,but I read them all the time so here goes....
> 
> Any advice on the best medical aid packages in South Africa for a young family. We have a 6 month old son and it is his cover we are most concerned with.
> 
> Does anyone have any experience themselves with a good provider?


I don't know if there is a 'best' medical aid. But have you looked at Discovery?


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

I would also suggest Discovery. I used to use them and was generally happy. My advise is to take their Comprehensive plan, especially if you have young children. The only reason I am now not with them now is because I changed employer in 2012 and they require me to be on their scheme which is Bankmed. I much preferred Discovery though.


----------

